# maybe the coolest image i've ever captured



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Like it? Let me know...


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, very cool


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

That's awesome Jon! It looks like some giant squid or ocotpus are going to attack the surfer.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

damn jon that is an amazing shot!!! i love it!


----------



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

Nice!!


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

That is freaky


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

There is a lot of win in that shot, Jon :thumbup: The "layers" are really interesting: on top there are the islands in cool shades of blue, then the lime jello with gummi vines, and the actual ocean at the bottom. 

Background info?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Did that pic win the trip to Hawaii?


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

That is a great shot...especially if you didn't do any editing. What are those "vines"?

Off the topic, why does it say "Dave 330i" only has 2 posts? Anyone else seeing that? I know it's more like 2000!


----------



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

thebmw said:


> That is a great shot...especially if you didn't do any editing. What are those "vines"?
> 
> Off the topic, why does it say "Dave 330i" only has 2 posts? Anyone else seeing that? I know it's more like 2000!


I'm guessing it's seaweed :dunno:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

///Mug said:


> I'm guessing it's seaweed :dunno:


i thinks you are correct


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

thebmw said:


> That is a great shot...especially if you didn't do any editing. What are those "vines"?
> 
> Off the topic, why does it say "Dave 330i" only has 2 posts? Anyone else seeing that? I know it's more like 2000!


Kelp? :dunno:

Dave, usually has his post count reset after so many. I can't remember what that number is though.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

thebmw said:


> That is a great shot...especially if you didn't do any editing. What are those "vines"?
> 
> Off the topic, why does it say "Dave 330i" only has 2 posts? Anyone else seeing that? I know it's more like 2000!


Yes, it's kelp. From Feb '08 until 11/09 we had no major Pacific storms (powerful enough to rip the kelp out), and it got very thick...

Lol about Dave's post count. I've been zeroing it out regularly for about seven years.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

That is a great shot! I also like the one with the big wave coming in and 3 surfers standing there watching it...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

LuvThatSam said:


> That is a great shot! I also like the one with the big wave coming in and 3 surfers standing there watching it...


Thanks Andrew!

You mean this one:


----------

